# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Driverless driving, Tesla, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tesla, Inc.

tesla.com/autopilot

Sr Director Autopilot Hardware - Ganesh Venkataramanan

Principal Autopilot Hardware Architect - Debjit Das Sarma

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla to offer hands-free steering on Model S in three months"

by Paul Lienert
March 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Going for a ride in a Tesla Model S on Autopilot

Published on Oct 14, 2015




> Tesla doesn't have a fully autonomous car yet, but with the addition of Autopilot mode, cruising down the highway is now a hands-off affair.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla's Autopilot system is creepy and wonderful

Published on Oct 14, 2015




> We test drove Tesla's Model S Level 2 autonomous system, known as Autopilot. It was super weird and super fun. Check out the full review here & click below for more: "Tesla's Autopilot System Is Awesome And Creepy And A Sign Of A Beautiful Future"
> 
> by Michael Ballaban
> October 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla press conference for the Autopilot v7.0 software

Published on Oct 14, 2015




> You can find the slides used in the presentation on here:
> "Tesla reveals all the details of its ‘Autopilot’ and its software v7.0"
> 
> by Fred Lambert
> October 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla sends highway cruise update to recent Model S owners"

by Brad Templeton 
October 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model S version 7 Autopilot Speeding Ticket Auto Steering Demo on Streets, Highway, Traffic

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> Extensive 16 minute test drive of the new Autopilot software version 7 from Tesla. We test the car out on the city streets, open highway and bumper to bumper traffic in Miami. We even got pulled over by the FHP, Florida Highway Patrol because the autopilot was speeding, 75MPH in a 60MPH zone!

----------


## Airicist

The future has arrived...well, almost

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> Tesla Autopilot Day 1. Also, YES, we KNEW the autopilot is for highway driving only, we didn't shut it off as a test to see what would happen, we didn't expect it to continue correctly through the offramp, hence the hands right on top of the wheel when it decided to turn right. We were prepared for it with both hands and feet hovering the brake.
> 
> Musk, we appreciate the technology and were testing it in our own way. Please, keep up the good work as always!

----------


## Airicist

Tesla auto pilot auto steering almost crash

Published on Oct 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla drivers are having a little too much fun with auto-steer

Published on Oct 24, 2015




> Tesla’s Model S just got a major update that lets it drive itself. The company made it clear that drivers should keep their hands on the wheel. Naturally, some drivers ignored that.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model S AutoPilot review

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> The Tesla Model S has been updated to ‘version 7? adding important new safety and convenience features.
> 
> Key new features in the software update include automated parallel parking, side collision warning, automatic emergency steering, Autosteer, and automatic lane changing.
> 
> Tesla has also updated the instrument display in the Model S to highlight output from the car’s various safety features, including lane departure warning, speed assist, collision warning, and adaptive cruise control.
> 
> The new safety features will be available to all Model S vehicles with the requisite hardware. To access the convenience items on eligible cars, drivers will need to pay a one-off fee if they haven’t done so already.
> 
> When the Autosteer function is engaged, the Model S will keep itself in its current lane and regulate its speed via the traffic-aware cruise control feature.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Deena, Carl, and Alex pulling in - Dayton, Ohio Supercharger

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Deena Mastracci, Carl Reese and Alex Roy arrive at the Supercharger in Englewood, Ohio during their autonomous transcontinental record attempt.


Article "Trio claims coast-to-coast Tesla Autopilot record in 57 hours, 48 minutes"
Three record-holders embrace the future by going hands-off from Los Angeles to New York.

by Andrew Krok
October 21, 2015

Article "Obviously drivers are abusing Tesla’s Autopilot"

by Alex Davies
October 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autopilot saves the day

Published on Oct 28, 2015




> Add your own honking and swearing.
> 
> Was travelling a little under 45 mph. There was some rain, but roads were pretty dry. I was watching stopped traffic to my right. 
> 
> I did not touch the brake. Car did all the work. Sadly no audio, because I had an Uber passenger and Washington has strict privacy laws about recording conversations.


"Tesla Autopilot saves the day" on Reddit

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autopilot avoids collision being cut off

Published on Oct 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The first Tesla with autopilot in Russia. Autopilot in Moscow road Traffic. Full review and autopark test. 

Published on Oct 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autopilot: exclusive test on German autobahn

Published on Nov 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

V7.0 Autopilot - Autosteer




V7.0 Autopilot – Auto Lane Change




V7.0 Autopilot - Autopark

Published on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Idiot EATS BURGER with TESLA AUTO PILOT in CANYONS (Angeles Crest Highway)

Published on Aug 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla wants to make fully self-driving cars happen way ahead of schedule"

by Matthew DeBord 
November 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla P90D: Autopilot road test in Australia

Published on Dec 26, 2015




> Scott Collie takes the awesome Tesla P90D for a spin on Autopilot to experience the closest thing you can currently buy to an autonomous car.

----------


## Airicist

Autopilot - Summon

Published on Jan 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

We played patty-cake while the Tesla drove itself

Published on Jan 15, 2016




> Tesla's semi-autonomous system is really, really good.

----------


## Airicist

Revolutionize your commute

Published on Jan 25, 2016




> Autopilot allows Model S to steer within a lane, change lanes with the simple tap of a turn signal, and manage speed by using active, traffic-aware cruise control. Digital control of motors, brakes, and steering helps avoid collisions from the front and sides, as well as preventing the car from wandering off the road. Model S can also scan for a parking space, alert you when one is available, and parallel park on command.
> 
> Autopilot features are progressively enabled over time with software updates.

----------


## Airicist

Enhance your commute with Autopilot

Published on Feb 4, 2016




> Tesla Autopilot relieves drivers of the most tedious and potentially dangerous aspects of road travel. We're building Autopilot to give you more confidence behind the wheel, increase your safety on the road, and make highway driving more enjoyable. While truly driverless cars are still a few years away, Tesla Autopilot functions like the systems that airplane pilots use when conditions are clear. The driver is still responsible for, and ultimately in control of, the car. What's more, you always have intuitive access to the information your car is using to inform its actions.

----------


## Airicist

Is A Tesla The Best Semiautonomous Car You Can Buy?

Published on Feb 10, 2016




> There's no question that Tesla has made a name for itself in the world of semiautonomous cars, but is it the best one to buy? Our experts weigh in on this episode of What Car Should You Buy.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model S Auto Pilot 7.1 doesn't see stopped vehicle and doesn't brake

Published on Feb 17, 2016




> Obviously AP is not designed to work on non highways, but at the same time, I found it difficult to test whether it would stop for a parked car/accident on the freeway.
> I talked to Tesla support and they acknowledged that the current sensors/software does not see non moving cars very well, or sometimes too late to allow full collision avoidance. 
> I'm not upset about that, just want to make sure people know about it. The manual does state that auto braking (which didn't kick in here, it's the AP that didn't even see the car and I didn't wait long enough to see if auto braking would work), is a collision mitigation system, i.e. ideally you'll impact at lower speed.
> 
> Rest of the details:
> I was actually entering in my phone a prior bug I had just found while checking on the AP to make sure it wasn't doing anything stupid, and while it did see a stopped car while I was doing 65mph earlier on the same drive, it didn't see that car at all, and you see things flying in the car when I braked hard after deciding that the car was not going to brake in time.
> Not be fair, most other manufacturer cars also fail this test, but let this be a reminder that auto brake doesn't work nearly reliably as many people think (I'm told mercedes has the best system to date).
> Just another reminder to pay attention to your tesla when it's driving

----------


## Airicist

Tested: Driving the Tesla Model X w/ Autopilot!

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> We take the newly-released Tesla Model X for a test drive, courtesy of a friend of Tested. Here's how the Model X compares with the Model S, how the gull wing doors work, and what it's like to drive with Tesla's Autopilot mode on the freeway. It's exciting and terrifying at the same time!

----------


## Airicist

A semi-autonomous road trip in the Tesla Model S

Published on Apr 15, 2016

"A semi-autonomous road trip in the Tesla Model S"
How I learned to love Autopilot.

by Aaron Souppouris
April 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Autopilot Tesla Model X in Russia Moscow (in Russian)

Published on May 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model S adaptive cruise control crashes into Van

Published on May 25, 2016




> Just to make it clear: The Tesla Model S is the absolute best car in the world at the moment. Nothing comes close.
> 
> But, in this case there was a problem with the driving aids and also security systems: None of the safety-systems worked correctly:
> 
> 1. The TACC, active cruise control did not brake as it normally does
> 2. The automatic braking system (AEB) did not make an emergency brake
> 3. The forward collision warning turned on way too late, it was set to normal warning distance
> 4. The TACC actually was speeding up just before I did hit the brakes
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model S collision avoidance human test!

Published on Jun 25, 2016




> Testing The Tesla Model S's Summon on my Guinea Pig, errr, friend Mike Anthony, during my annual Tesla & EV Get Together BBQ. 
> We tested the car in 3 modes, Summon, Which did perfect job stopping each time, TACC And Autopilot failed to attempt to stop the car, though give a audible and visual collision warning. It failed in our opinion to attempt to slow or stop the car. Now, each situation is different, but in this case, it did not work. I have had it emergency brake when another car has pulled out in front of me though.


"Tesla goes one for three in DIY pedestrian-avoidance test"
Tesla Model S owner uses his 'friend' as a stand-in.

by Danny King
June 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Man dies while driven by Tesla Autopilot"

by Brad Templeton
June 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"A Tragic Loss"

by the Tesla Team 
June 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Iain Thomson (The Register) explains recent Tesla fatality, the 1st self-driving car death

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> Esteemed reporter Iain Thomson of The Register and seasoned entrepreneur Robert Scoble of Upload VR join Jason for a gripping News Roundtable on this episode of This Week in Startups. Robert starts off the discussion with some juicy background on some of the cutting edge tech in virtual reality, while Iain explains why nobody should be worried about Tesla’s autopilot feature following the fatal accident. The group then rips apart some of the more fantastical ventures, such as a new military beta-tested jetpack, and Larry Page’s investments in flying cars. Finally, with the world on the edge after Brexit, this news roundtable takes a natural turn into both global and domestic political issues, including terrorism, gun control, and national security.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla's Autopilot is irresponsible because cars are no smartphones

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> After the fatal accident of a Tesla Model S driver, a lot of questions were raised regarding the autopilot ans why Tesla calls it "beta". Lets talk about autonomous cars, software and why cars are no smartphones.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Should Tesla disable your Autopilot if you’re not diligent? Plus, a survey of robocar validation"

by Brad Templeton, Robocars.com
July 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Upside of Tesla’s Autopilot"

by Peter Diamandis
July 10,2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Understanding the huge gulf between the Tesla Autopilot and a real robocar, in light of the crash"

by Brad Templeton, Robocars.com
July 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Senate asks Tesla CEO Elon Musk to brief committee on fatal autopilot crash"
Request signals increased scrutiny of automaker and comes as calls increase to disable the automatic steering function on its electric vehicles

July 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla Autopilot 2.0: next gen Autopilot powered by more radar, new triple camera, some equipment already in production"

by Fred Lambert 
August 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tesla crashes into an orange streetsweeper on Autopilot 

"Another fatal Tesla crash reportedly on Autopilot emerges, Model S hits a streetsweeper truck – caught on dashcam"

by Fred Lambert
September 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

First Look: Tesla's improved interface and Autopilot

Published on Sep 22, 2016




> One push of a button and 140,000 Tesla owners get a new user interface, improved Autopilot, and some clever new abilities. WIRED takes Tesla's new system for a spin.

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk says every New Tesla will drive itself 

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> Elon Musk wants you to take your hands off the wheel, foot off the gas, and let him do the driving. Rather, let his cars take over.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla self-driving car level 5 autonomy

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Coming to all new Teslas, including Model 3.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autopilot 2.0 details | Model 3 owners club

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Tesla Autopilot 2.0 is out! Today we discuss the technical details of the hardware, software and the options costs. Don't forget that Model 3 will get all the same hardware too!

----------


## Airicist

Today's Tesla cars will become tomorrow's self-driving cars

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> The electric-car maker is putting self-driving hardware into all cars made now, and plans to push out software to activate it when the technology is ready.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla shows off fully autonomous car in new video demonstration"

by Victoria Turk
October 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Code Is My Co-pilot"
Tesla insists its controversial autopilot software is saving lives. Can it convince the rest of us?

by Will Oremus
August 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autopilot predicts crash seconds before it happens

Published on Dec 27, 2016




> Thanks to Hans Noordsij 
> 
> Frank van Hoesel dashcam footage showing a Tesla car emergency braking as the car predicts an accident before it happens. Reportedly, no one was seriously injured.

----------


## Airicist

Article "No, a Tesla didn’t predict an accident and brake for it"

by Brad Templeton
January 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "NHTSA’s full final investigation into Tesla’s Autopilot shows 40% crash rate reduction"

by Darrell Etherington
January 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "NHTSA ODI report exonerates Tesla in fatal crash"

by Brad Templeton, Robocars.com
January 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The three major differences between Tesla Autopilot and Cadillac Super Cruise

Published on Aug 3, 2017




> TechCrunch drove a Cadillac CT6 equipped with Super Cruise. It’s like Tesla’s Autopilot and lets the car drive itself.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla developing self-driving trucks

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> Self-driving trucks are coming, thanks to Tesla. Kim Horcher and Brett Erlich discuss Tesla's latest innovation. Tell us what you think about this idea in the comment section below.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autopilot vs General Motors Super Cruise

Published on May 3, 2018




> Mike Ballaban and Ryan Felton cargue over which company's driver assist is better, Tesla's Autopilot or GM Super Cruise.

----------


## Airicist

Full self-driving

Published on Apr 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How Tesla owners can make money repurposing their cars into robotaxis

Published on Apr 22, 2019




> Tesla’s CEO Elon Musk unveiled a plan to repurpose Tesla vehicles into robotaxis. This would allow owners of Teslas equipped with autonomous functionality to rent out their car while it is not in use via an app. Musk estimates a single robotaxi can make $30,000 a year. He thinks the program can be implemented as early as next year.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla Autonomy Investor Day: What we learned, what we can look forward to"
Elon Musk revealed Tesla's Full Self-Driving tech to shareholders, along with a plan for a test network of 1 million unmanned robotaxis by the end of 2020.

by Chris Paukert, Kyle Hyatt
April 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla's autonomous robotaxi fleet might be closer than you think"
Elon Musk seems to think that our autonomous future is just a year or two away -- but how close are we really?

by Kyle Hyatt
April 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla sued in wrongful death lawsuit that alleges Autopilot caused crash"

by Kirsten Korosec
May 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Third fatal Tesla Autopilot crash renews questions about system"

by David Shepardson
May 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Autonomy Day

Streamed live on Apr 22, 2019




> Tesla Autonomy Day is on Mon, April 22nd – watch the event livestream @11am PDT

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla’s New HW3 Self-Driving Computer — It’s A Beast (CleanTechnica Deep Dive)"

by Chanan Bos 
June 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Tesla's self-driving car computer and its two AI brains"
Tesla's in-house chip is 21 times faster than the older Nvidia model Tesla used. And each car's computer has two for safety.

by Stephen Shankland
August 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Driving with my eyes closed?! - Tesla Autopilot highway test

Published on Sep 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

PyTorch at Tesla - Andrej Karpathy, Tesla

Nov 6, 2019




> Hear from Andrej Karpathy on how Tesla is using PyTorch to develop full self-driving capabilities for its vehicles, including AutoPilot and Smart Summon.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model 3 crash on Autopilot (full self-driving capability)

Apr 9, 2020




> As soon as I saw the truck coming at me I mashed the brakes.  I'm not sure if the car or I reacted first...


"Watch Nissan Truck Smash Into Tesla Model 3 On Autopilot: Pickup Flees"

by Eric Loveday
April 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla's Autopilot AI is so far ahead of the competition it's like comparing Google to other search engines"

by Jessica Snouwaert 
April 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model 3 helps driver avoid crash

Jul 7, 2020




> The Tesla did not dodge the tire, I did. However, the autopilot gave me the time and view which allowed me to see the tire coming from the other side of the freeway. Also, the car stabilized very quickly after swerving to avoid getting hit. The car kept me from flipping over and spinning out into five lanes of traffic.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla 'very close' to level 5 autonomous driving technology, Musk says"

by Brenda Goh, Yilei Sun
July 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cop arrests apparently sleeping Tesla driver going 93mph"
The vehicle had “both front seats completely reclined,” according to police.

by Timothy B. Lee
September 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla Rolls Out ‘Full Self-Driving’ Beta; Critics Apply the Brake"
Tesla’s FSD (Full Self-Driving) Beta has wowed fans, but others say FSD isn't fully autonomous at all, tweeting videos with drivers having to take over vehicles

October 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla's Full Self-Driving subscription arrives in early 2021"
Provided there aren't delays, of course.

by Jon Fingas
December 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla's Growth Is Not An Illusion: Its Strategic Strengths Indicate A Much Higher Valuation By 2025"

by Guy Hooper
December 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

First drive in fully autonomous Tesla!

Nov 22, 2020




> We tested the Full Self-Driving Beta in a Tesla Model S Performance!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk Responds To Waymo CEO: ‘Tesla Has Better AI Hardware And Software Than Waymo’"

by Johan Moreno
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla’s AI is about to get better, and not just for Full Self-Driving"

by Fred Lambert
April 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Two people killed in fiery Tesla crash with no one driving"
Authorities said it took four hours to extinguish the fire

by Kim Lyons
April 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla tells regulator that full self-driving cars may not be achieved by year-end"

by Hyunjoo Jin
May 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla backs vision-only approach to autonomy using powerful supercomputer"

by Rebecca Bellan
June 22, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla Full Self-Driving subscription launches, but some owners are peeved"
Tesla promised owners of specific vehicles wouldn't need a hardware update, but instead, there's a $1,500 charge involved for -- yep -- a hardware update.

by Sean Szymkowski
July 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "U.S. opens probe into Tesla’s Autopilot over emergency vehicle crashes"

by David Shepardson and Hyunjoo Jin
August 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla's use of the term Full Self-Driving is 'irresponsible,' NTSB chief told the Wall Street Journal"

by Emily Walsh
September 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla puts Full Self-Driving beta on hold after Elon Musk expresses 'last minute concerns'"

by Emily Walsh
October 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Government safety agencies are finally catching up with Tesla and Autopilot"

by Tim Levin
October 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla requires Full Self Driving testers to allow video collection in case of a crash"
For first time, video will be VIN-associated to a specific vehicle.

by Steve Dent
November 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Inside Tesla as Elon Musk Pushed an Unflinching Vision for Self-Driving Cars"
The automaker may have undermined safety in designing its Autopilot driver-assistance system to fit its chief executive’s vision, former employees say.

by Cade Metz and Neal E. Boudette
December 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla doesn't get 'rewarded' for the people its Autopilot technology saves, but instead gets 'blamed' for the people it doesn't"

by Francis Agustin
December 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk is once again promising Teslas will drive themselves in the near future — a claim he's been making since at least 2015"

by Benjamin Gilbert and Tim Levin
January 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla lets go of hundreds of Autopilot data labelers as it closes San Mateo office"

by Fred Lambert
June 29, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk says Tesla will hike the price of FSD driver assistance software by 25% in September"

by Lora Kolodny
August 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla now has 160,000 customers running its Full Self Driving beta"
On Tesla’s AI day, the company shared new details on its Autopilot and FSD improvements as well as an update on its Dojo supercomputer.

by Andrew Hawkins and Umar Shakir

----------


## Airicist2

Speeding Tesla kills 2 in China, carmaker denies claims that brakes failed

Nov 14, 2022




> Two people were killed in an accident involving a Tesla electric car in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong on November 5, 2022. Surveillance footage showed the Model Y vehicle pulling over to apparently park when it suddenly accelerated and took off. Other cameras captured footage of the car speeding along roads for about 2km (1.2 miles) before crashing. The car manufacturer has denied claims that the brakes failed, but agreed to cooperate with the police investigation.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "What Riding in a Self-Driving Tesla Tells Us About the Future of Autonomy"
Cade and Ian spent six hours riding in a self-driving car in Jacksonville, Fla., to report this story. 

by Cade Metz, Ben Laffin, Hang Do Thi Duc and Ian Clontz
November 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Exclusive: surveillance footage of Tesla crash on SF’s Bay bridge hours after Elon Musk announces “self-driving” feature"
Musk has said Tesla’s problematic autopilot features are “really the difference between Tesla being worth a lot of money or worth basically zero.”

by Ken Klippenstein
January 10, 2023

----------

